# Rahmen: Steppenwolf Tycoon CR 2006 Rh 48



## flowbike (3. September 2008)

mit Sattelstütze und Steuersatz.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=220276175448&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=012

Bei Bedarf kann ich auch noch den passenden Umwerfer und eine RockShox Revelation 426 Air U-Turn dazu anbieten.


----------



## malisago (4. September 2008)

Hallo, bin durch zufall in dieses Forum gelangt, durch Ebay, als ich deinen Rahmen entdeckte. 
Wollte noch wissen, ob am Hinterbau auch kein Spielraum besteht und was du dir den für nen Verkaufswert vorstellst.
Dein Bike hat übrigens Orginal gar nicht schlecht ausgesehen so wies war!!!!
Grüße Steve


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flowbike (4. September 2008)

malisago schrieb:


> Hallo, bin durch zufall in dieses Forum gelangt, durch Ebay, als ich deinen Rahmen entdeckte.
> Wollte noch wissen, ob am Hinterbau auch kein Spielraum besteht und was du dir den für nen Verkaufswert vorstellst.
> Dein Bike hat übrigens Orginal gar nicht schlecht ausgesehen so wies war!!!!
> Grüße Steve


Hi Steve,
ja das Bike hat schon hübsch ausgeschaut, kannst Dir ja auch ähnlich aufbauen, denn der Rahmen +Gabel machen wohl am meisten aus und das ist ja zu haben 

Was meinst Du denn mit Spielraum? 
Platz für Reifen? -> da gehen auch locker 2,5" Reifen rein
Spiel in den Gelenken? -> nein, absolut top!

Preislich hatte ich mir min. 500 vorgestellt und für die Gabel 200.

Beim Rahmen ist auch Steuersatz und Stütze dabei, nen Umwerfer könnte ich auch noch mitgeben. 
Bei Kauf von Rahmen und Gabel gibts dann noch Vorbau + Lenker dazu.
Ein Paar SRAM X9 Shifter hätte ich auch noch über.
Dann fehlt gar nicht mehr so viel zum Komplettrad


----------



## malisago (4. September 2008)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort, natürlich waren die Gelenke gemeint. Der Preis ist mir ein wenig zu hoch, schade!!
Vor wenigen Tagen ging ein neuer STEPPENWOLF TYCOON SL  Baujahr 2008 für gerade mal
350 Euro sofort kaufen, nicht unter den Hammer.
Bin ein begeisterter Steppenwolfer, der aus gesundheitlichen Gründen sein HT aufgeben muß.
Danke noch für die schnelle Antwort Grüße Steve


----------

